# Crochet Face Cloths & Bath Poufs



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2009)

You guys are so inspirational!  Here are some bath poufs & face cloths that I'm going to sell off my cart.  It also gives me something to do during the day when people aren't there, although we all know that I just won't have time to catch my breath.....  :wink: 






















Thanks for looking and thanks for continuing to inspire me....


----------



## ChrissyB (Feb 22, 2009)

Lindy, oh my god!! They are so great. I had never thought of handmaking poufs and face cloths, they will go so well with your soaps.  

Thank *you*, for inspiring *me*


----------



## topcat (Feb 22, 2009)

Now I had already seen how I can knit/crochet facecloths from this forum but, wow!, never thought of bath poufs too!!!  They are so pretty and cute!

Tanya  

BTW - your customers will know your soap is definitely handmade when they see these gorgeous washers there too.


----------



## Rosey (Feb 22, 2009)

wow! How are they going to hold up to being used? 

They are beautiful and what a wonderful and unique thing to do!


----------



## rszuba (Feb 22, 2009)

so cool , i never thought of that either. very inspiring and make me wanna try.

let me know how they work out.

renee


----------



## Elle (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are just beautiful! I love the various colors of the yarn.

L


----------



## jbarad (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow those bath poofs are impressive !

I love them all, but the poofs are just incredible. :shock:


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2009)

People respond very well to those. I have purchased mini face clothes  wholesale a few times & included them as free gifts w/ online orders & they are very well received.


----------



## AshleyR (Feb 22, 2009)

Very nice! And you're right, that will help to pass the time while you're working your booth!


----------



## LomondSoap (Feb 22, 2009)

Lindy those are fab  :shock: 
What a great idea to keep your hands busy whilst working your stall. I know I'd buy one of the poofs (lol, we call em scrubbies, poofs are entirely different  :wink: )
Any chance of a tutorial :?:


----------



## Jody (Feb 22, 2009)

Those are great Lindy.  Love the colours.


----------



## rszuba (Feb 22, 2009)

tutorial!tutorial!tutorial!LINDY<LINDY<LINDY


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 22, 2009)

I love those bath poufs - would you mind sharing the directions? How neat. 
I make the wash cloths too. I'll have to finish the one I'm working on and post a pic of that. It's a little different than yours, but it's also done with double crochet stitches like yours is.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow - thanks everyone!  They are a lot of fun to make and I'll post the tutorial under other crafts.  Thanks for asking....


----------



## Tabitha (Feb 22, 2009)

> poofs are entirely different


LOL Lomond!


----------



## JuBean (Feb 26, 2009)

Love the poufs! I haven't looked to see if the tut is there yet, but I can't wait to try them!
I just started crochet with yarn. I have always crocheted with thread. It is so much fun to it with yarn and goes sooo much faster.


----------



## Lindy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Jubean - the yarn I used is cotton and it's what is usually recommended for face cloths & dish cloths.

The pouf feel wonderful, they're a little heavier than what I'm used to with the other poufs and they take a really long time to dry.  So the jury is out on how much I personally like using them - my mom doesn't like it because it is so much heavier/bulkier in her hand (she has little hands).  The face cloths however are a totally different story - love them to death...


----------



## andreabadgley (Feb 26, 2009)

Those are AWESOME Lindy!  We went camping this weekend and I spent a lot of time in the campsite knitting washcloths ;-)  I never knew you could use yarn for a pouf (scrubbie) though!  How creative!


----------



## Lindy (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Andrea - it just kinda happened and I went "Oh how cool"...


----------



## JuBean (Mar 1, 2009)

Linda, Do you think there might be a bacteria issue because it dries so slowly.

I guess you couldn't keep it in the shower as we do with typical poufs.


Well then customers would have to buy a few from you so they could have one in the wash and one ready to shower.


----------

